# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  anavar hairloss

## rawpower

from my recent use of the search button it looks to me that var might be the least likely to cause hairloss, what do you guys think from your experiences??

----------


## Steroidman99

> from my recent use of the search button it looks to me that var might be the least likely to cause hairloss, what do you guys think from your experiences??


From my personal experience, I can say that Anavar is the safest steroid in this regard, along with Deca . If it suppresses your endogenous testosterone , then it is possible that androgenic activity during an Anavar cycle will be even lower than normally! I can document it on my own experience, because I suffered from signs of hyperandrogenicity (seborrhea, acne), and at 60-65 mg/day, my skin IMPROVED, which was a shocking phenomenon that illustrates, how ridiculously low the androgenic sides in Anavar are. However, I must add that my testosterone suppression was brutal after 7 weeks - 98%! 

I think that your biggest concern is, if your Anavar sources are legit and if you don't buy low-dosed Dianabol or something similar.

----------


## Steroidman99

> from my recent use of the search button it looks to me that var might be the least likely to cause hairloss, what do you guys think from your experiences??


From my personal experience, I can say that Anavar is the safest steroid in this regard, along with Deca . If it suppresses your endogenous testosterone , then it is possible that androgenic activity during an Anavar cycle will be even lower than normally! I can document it on my own experience, because I suffered from signs of hyperandrogenicity (seborrhea, acne), and at 60-65 mg/day, my skin IMPROVED, which was a shocking phenomenon that illustrates, how ridiculously low the androgenic sides in Anavar are. However, I must add that my testosterone suppression was brutal after 7 weeks - 98%! 

I think that your biggest concern is, if your Anavar sources are legit and if you don't buy low-dosed Dianabol or something similar.

----------


## sleepingz

your biggest concern is the liver damage, it being one of, if not, the worst steroid for toxiity of your liver, its been linked to liver cancer as well in a study i read.

theres a supplement chemical i believe that can stop allot of the hair losing properties whil on cycle, cant remember, but i personally would not chose a cycle solely on its ability ro giv m hai loss, no matter how prone to it i am. for gods sake wait for more people to chime in also, dont just listen to me or steroiddude2012 for gods sake...

----------


## Steroidman99

[QUOTE=sleepingz;5953051]your biggest concern is the liver damage, it being one of, if not, the worst st

----------


## sleepingz

oh dear, i did, even experts make mistakes mate, you go get em steroiddude5000!

----------


## Steroidman99

Experts don't confuse Anavar with Anadrol , really.

----------


## adamjames

Your genetic makeup will determine your hairloss, the steroids will only speed up your inevitable downfall to a slap head

----------


## rawpower

> Your genetic makeup will determine your hairloss, the steroids will only speed up your inevitable downfall to a slap head


 ya without a doubt man. im just looking for the one which will be the slowest to speed it up if that makes sense.

----------


## DamageDealer

> ya without a doubt man. im just looking for the one which will be the slowest to speed it up if that makes sense.


 anavar is a good choice. tbol, primobolan and test + finasteride combo too. i DO NOT recommend deca , although it's very hair-safe. you just have to take deca with test, and test speeds up hair loss if you're prone to it. therefore, you use finasteride to negate this effect of test. but finasteride should NEVER be stacked with deca, or else you'll start losing hair very fast. the most dangerous steroids for hair are winny, tren and dbol .

----------


## TraPump

Stay away from DHT compounds. Anavar is the most mild steroid on the market but that means nothing, everyone is different so there is no telling. don't run anavar without test.

----------


## slimshady01

> Stay away from DHT compounds. Anavar is the most mild steroid on the market but that means nothing, everyone is different so there is no telling. don't run anavar without test.


anavar is a DHT but for some reason does not effect peoples hair.

----------


## slimshady01

> anavar is a good choice. tbol, primobolan and test + finasteride combo too. i DO NOT recommend deca, although it's very hair-safe. you just have to take deca with test, and test speeds up hair loss if you're prone to it. therefore, you use finasteride to negate this effect of test. but finasteride should NEVER be stacked with deca, or else you'll start losing hair very fast. the most dangerous steroids for hair are winny, tren and dbol.


Ive heard that the whole DECA and propecia is not accurate when running test with. Wish i could find the source but it made perfect sense.

----------


## rawpower

whats ur opinions on t bol compared to anavar ?

----------


## rawpower

> anavar is a good choice. tbol, primobolan and test + finasteride combo too. i DO NOT recommend deca, although it's very hair-safe. you just have to take deca with test, and test speeds up hair loss if you're prone to it. therefore, you use finasteride to negate this effect of test. but finasteride should NEVER be stacked with deca, or else you'll start losing hair very fast. the most dangerous steroids for hair are winny, tren and dbol.


great info here man. im a little nervous with deca since it stays in ur body for so long. I have my test ready for var

----------


## Boxtrot

I have read a thread in the AR Spa forum where someone lost their hair because of anavar . So there you go. Do a search.

----------


## rawpower

> I have read a thread in the AR Spa forum where someone lost their hair because of anavar. So there you go. Do a search.


bro im not looking for that kind of answer. i did do a search and i came up with anavar and primo and eq giving you the lowest probability of shedding hair, but because i like to research and asking questions is part of researching im asking for other peoples opinions and personal experiences. Could you share the link to what you have read so?

----------


## [email protected]

Everything has a price. Bald can be beautiful. If you don't have a lumpy head.

----------


## sleepingz

honestly iv done it a couple times on here now steroidgimp5000, so dun worry mate! 

i know im not an expert, i was being sarcastic, but keep trolling round bro, your the expert to judge all other experts! right???

all in good fun bro! lol

----------


## sleepingz

finestride... thats what iwas trying to remember... heard about it being effective

----------


## Bonaparte

Anavar is hardly androgenic at all. If you lose hair on that, just give up.

----------


## minitourwvu

> finestride... thats what iwas trying to remember... heard about it being effective


Wont help with a dht derived aas such as winni, var, tren due to the fact that it only prevents the convertion of test to dht, but wont inhibit the dht derived from the aas so it will not prevent anything, i used it with test and didnt lose a hair, i tried var and killed mi hair within the first week so i stoped and recoup.

----------


## rawpower

> Anavar is hardly androgenic at all. If you lose hair on that, just give up.


 YA I HERE YOU ON THAT. thanks for all the good advice everyone

----------


## Steroidman99

> Wont help with a dht derived aas such as winni, var, tren due to the fact that it only prevents the convertion of test to dht, but wont inhibit the dht derived from the aas so it will not prevent anything, i used it with test and didnt lose a hair, i tried var and killed mi hair within the first week so i stoped and recoup.


Then your "Var" was probably Dianabol . Or Winstrol . Anavar is such a ridiculously mild steroid that the level on androgenic activity in your body during an Anavar cycle will be probably even lower than normally.

----------


## Steroidman99

> Anavar is hardly androgenic at all. If you lose hair on that, just give up.


Based on my experience, I must agree. I read a lot about Anavar , but the reality even overcame my most optimistic expectations. It is a "gentle steroid ".  :Smilie:

----------


## Steroidman99

> I have read a thread in the AR Spa forum where someone lost their hair because of anavar. So there you go. Do a search.


Anavar is routinely falsified. The same applies for Primobolan . You must find better sources.

----------


## Steroidman99

> whats ur opinions on t bol compared to anavar?


I think that if you have real Turinabol (and not Turinabol mixed with Winstrol and Dianabol , which is a classical US custom), then you will be disappointed and you will find this steroid too weak for any practical use. It is very mild, however. Anavar is perhaps somewhat milder, though, because I get 1-2 little pimples on my face during an Anavar cycle, while I got 2-3 little pimples during 3 weeks on Turinabol LOL

----------


## Steroidman99

> Your genetic makeup will determine your hairloss, the steroids will only speed up your inevitable downfall to a slap head


Hair loss is no longer inevitable. You have frozen in time.

----------


## rawpower

YA. would fina be smart to take on a var cycle? im already gonna do the nizoral and rogain mix for the cycle n pct. i hear sometimes fina is no good on cycle depending on what you use as a base.

----------


## Bonaparte

Finasteride will only help prevent hairloss from the conversion of androgens to DHT derivatives through the 5-alpha reductase enzyme.
This only applies to testosterone (along with Dbol and EQ to a much lesser extent). Anavar is already 5a-reduced, so it won't do anything.

----------


## rawpower

o ok thats helps my understanding alot. 

What do you guys think of the possiblily of hairloss on t-bol?

----------


## adamjames

> Hair loss is no longer inevitable. You have frozen in time.


try telling my dad that, he looks like Zinedine Zidane

----------


## Bonaparte

> o ok thats helps my understanding alot. 
> 
> What do you guys think of the possiblily of hairloss on t-bol?


Not much different than Var in that respect.

----------


## DamageDealer

> o ok thats helps my understanding alot. 
> 
> What do you guys think of the possiblily of hairloss on t-bol?


well, tbol has a VERY low androgenic ratio, therefore it's one of the safest steroids for your hair

----------


## Cards777

Slimshady, what Test do you recommend for keeping hair? You've got a lot of experience and would love to get your opinion. See my post "shedding my cat" 

My experience on var is really good. No sides or hair loss. Slims the gut.

----------


## DamageDealer

> Slimshady, what Test do you recommend for keeping hair? You've got a lot of experience and would love to get your opinion. See my post "shedding my cat" 
> 
> My experience on var is really good. No sides or hair loss. Slims the gut.


 all test esthers are the same in regards to hair loss, and require the usage of finasteride on cycle.

----------


## Steroidman99

> try telling my dad that, he looks like Zinedine Zidane


I think that your father simply doesn't bother to do anything about it. There are already too many effective substances and I strongly doubt that he would be an unlucky non-responder.

----------


## slimshady01

> Slimshady, what Test do you recommend for keeping hair? You've got a lot of experience and would love to get your opinion. See my post "shedding my cat" 
> 
> My experience on var is really good. No sides or hair loss. Slims the gut.


Everyone is right test is test its just the release time thats different based on the ester attached. 

Propecia is good and there are a lot of natural DHT blockers like beta sisterol and black tea extract.

Curcumin and resveratrol combined have studies showing help hair loss. 

Emu oil , revita shampoo, Nizoral shampoo, tocotrienols all combat hairloss. 

I pretty much incorporate the above and so far ive been winning the battle on gear. I havent ran tren winstrol or any harder compounds like that. 

I stick with TEst, deca and var. 

I will say that 750-1g of test i get some shedding but at 500-600 test i dont get any. 

Right now im getting some shedding after the shower but im trying my first cycle at 1g which I may not do again lol. 

I have propecia on hand but im also on Deca and im not 100% sure about the whole propecia and deca thing.

----------


## rasc170

Instead of making a seperate thread, i'll just ask this here....

If someone were to do a 500 mg of test only cycle and on a form of a dht blocker, how would they lose hair even if they were prone to it? The test isnt being converted to DHT. So I dont see how a test only cycle could be bad for people who are prone to baldness but on a finesteride/duta?

----------


## slimshady01

everyone is still different man but that would be the best way to try it and find out. While propecia works for most people there are still a few it does nothing. Also propecia can have a lot of side effects on its own. I chose to go with natural DHT blockers and so far they seem ok.

----------


## DamageDealer

> Instead of making a seperate thread, i'll just ask this here....
> 
> If someone were to do a 500 mg of test only cycle and on a form of a dht blocker, how would they lose hair even if they were prone to it? The test isnt being converted to DHT. So I dont see how a test only cycle could be bad for people who are prone to baldness but on a finesteride/duta?


 maybe you didn't know that, but propecia does not completely stop DHT conversion. a 1mg tablet only reduces it by around 70-75%. therefore, it's still possible to lose hair even with the use of finasteride. you're right though, 500mg of test is considered a safe dose by most people. running higher doses of test means higher probability of hairloss

----------


## Cards777

Slimshady, I really appreciate the feedback as I know from your posts that you've studied this and tried a lot of things. I really want to continue with the Test because I feel much better on it but the rapid hair loss got me worried.

I'm on propecia but am unsure about the dose. Varies widely in what you can buy. What is correct dose?
What do you think of Duta which is supposed to work better than propecia?
I've recently read about Saw palmetto being a blocker and wondered if you've taken it?

In the meantime I'll start trying to find those products you mention. Most seem like over the counter. Thanks again for the help here and feedback on this.

----------


## DamageDealer

> Slimshady, I really appreciate the feedback as I know from your posts that you've studied this and tried a lot of things. I really want to continue with the Test because I feel much better on it but the rapid hair loss got me worried.
> 
> I'm on propecia but am unsure about the dose. Varies widely in what you can buy. What is correct dose?
> What do you think of Duta which is supposed to work better than propecia?
> I've recently read about Saw palmetto being a blocker and wondered if you've taken it?
> 
> In the meantime I'll start trying to find those products you mention. Most seem like over the counter. Thanks again for the help here and feedback on this.


 correct dose of propecia is 1mg per day. and stay away from dutasteride

----------


## slimshady01

Duta is to strong and blocks a different form of DHT that is needed by your brain.

1mg is the standard dose though i have read studies that a .25 dose blocked the same amount as 1mg with less sides.

I went the natural route because Propecia really messed with my hormones. My estrogen was 4 times as high on it every time i had blood taken.


This looks pretty promising

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow...143906562.html

If they can sure baldness within 5 years that would be awesome!! Now i just need to keep what i got until then.

----------


## rasc170

> maybe you didn't know that, but propecia does not completely stop DHT conversion. a 1mg tablet only reduces it by around 70-75%. therefore, it's still possible to lose hair even with the use of finasteride. you're right though, 500mg of test is considered a safe dose by most people. running higher doses of test means higher probability of hairloss


My blood dht levels were 6 ng/pl last time i had bloodwork done. So theoretically If i do the mentioned 500 mg/weekly test only cycle and can keep my blood dht levels 6 ng/pl then there should be no zero effect on my hair correct?

----------


## Brohim

uhhh not if you took bloods while off cycle, you are injecting 500mg of exo test into your body. Your body will convert some of that to DHT so your DHT will go up. By how much you would have to get a blood test on the tail end of your cycle or even afterwards.

----------


## slimshady01

> My blood dht levels were 6 ng/pl last time i had bloodwork done. So theoretically If i do the mentioned 500 mg/weekly test only cycle and can keep my blood dht levels 6 ng/pl then there should be no zero effect on my hair correct?


Hair loss is tricky, DHT is just one of the things that can cause hairloss. Ive seen people with low DHT blood labs yet still lost their hair. Science doesnt fully understand it but they are getting closer. 

Bottom line is you need to try your test cycle and go from there. If you see lots of shedding then cycling may not be for you.

----------


## Bonaparte

> My blood dht levels were 6 ng/pl last time i had bloodwork done. So theoretically If i do the mentioned 500 mg/weekly test only cycle and can keep my blood dht levels 6 ng/pl then there should be no zero effect on my hair correct?


DHT is not the only hormone that can cause MPB. Any androgen will as well, most just to a lesser degree.

----------


## sleepingz

well i brought up finestride for the protection not with taking a substance like anavar in mind, butmore so for talking test, because the OP was only really looking at var for its so called safeness with hairloss, if i read it right,

so to me if your going o do it, do it right, PROBABLY safer to do test and finestride that wy you would have good protection and would really reap the benefits as pose to just taking var  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Vargas1315

Jus get on test and propecia I was shedding alot before I started propecia now I harly see one hair and im prone to mpb so propecia is good stuff havnt had any sides at all and my,sex drive is up the roof

----------


## slimshady01

> Jus get on test and propecia I was shedding alot before I started propecia now I harly see one hair and im prone to mpb so propecia is good stuff havnt had any sides at all and my,sex drive is up the roof


That's good stuff Vargas! How old are you and how long you been on propecia?

----------


## slimshady01

> DHT is not the only hormone that can cause MPB. Any androgen will as well, most just to a lesser degree.


Exactly look at tren !

----------


## DamageDealer

> Exactly look at tren!


 hey slimshady, i myself am interested in tren 's effect on hair. how does tren actually make you lose hair? any way to prevent the hair loss on tren? i know people who have lost half of their hair on tren, while others didn't even notice a single hair falling out. i know it's down to genetics, but there's gotta be something we can do, right?  :Smilie:

----------


## rawpower

> Jus get on test and propecia I was shedding alot before I started propecia now I harly see one hair and im prone to mpb so propecia is good stuff havnt had any sides at all and my,sex drive is up the roof


rly thats great to hear.

----------


## rawpower

ive always been nervous bout propecia i heard from some people that it makes you lose hair at first is that true? also ive been reading some post so is it rly safer to run mild dose test with propecia then to run a oral cycle without test n without propecia?

----------


## rawpower

also slimshady01 how did you usually run propecia do you preload it an then stop after pct?

----------


## Brohim

> ive always been nervous bout propecia i heard from some people that it makes you lose hair at first is that true? also ive been reading some post so is it rly safer to run mild dose test with propecia then to run a oral cycle without test n without propecia?


sometimes you will having a shedding after a month or so but your hair will grow back thicker than before w/ propecia. It takes a few months to work though. Sometimes up to a year or longer. Side effect's are reports only 2% of people w/ propecia and the ones who report are the one who have sides and CONTINUE to take propecia. Idiots. Take propecia if you have MPB and if you get sexual sides then stop. If not it is a great drug at reducing hairloss.

----------


## slimshady01

> hey slimshady, i myself am interested in tren 's effect on hair. how does tren actually make you lose hair? any way to prevent the hair loss on tren? i know people who have lost half of their hair on tren, while others didn't even notice a single hair falling out. i know it's down to genetics, but there's gotta be something we can do, right?


Tren is a potent androgen , 5 times stronger then test. It attaches to hair follicles which causes hairloss but I have yet to see anything out there to stop it if you are prone. 

If I try tren It will be 200mg a week to see how I react. I will also use nizoral , spiro and emu oil to try and stop the hard androgen effect locally .

----------


## slimshady01

> sometimes you will having a shedding after a month or so but your hair will grow back thicker than before w/ propecia. It takes a few months to work though. Sometimes up to a year or longer. Side effect's are reports only 2% of people w/ propecia and the ones who report are the one who have sides and CONTINUE to take propecia. Idiots. Take propecia if you have MPB and if you get sexual sides then stop. If not it is a great drug at reducing hairloss.


Propecia actually lowers dht right away but you won't see any hair growth effects for months because of the long hair growth cycle. So it doesn't mean it's not helping if you started a 500mg test cycle with propecia on the same day.

----------


## slimshady01

> also slimshady01 how did you usually run propecia do you preload it an then stop after pct?


I don't run propecia anymore because of sides but when I did use it I did the 1mg a day. 

I have it on hand if things get ugly  :Smilie:

----------


## DamageDealer

> Tren is a potent androgen , 5 times stronger then test. It attaches to hair follicles which causes hairloss but I have yet to see anything out there to stop it if you are prone. 
> 
> If I try tren It will be 200mg a week to see how I react. I will also use nizoral , spiro and emu oil to try and stop the hard androgen effect locally .


 i guess, you're going with tren acetate then, right (so that it's out of the system quickly if you decide to stop due to complications)? anyway, be sure to post here about your tren progress if you decide to do it.

one more question about propecia: so basically with a short ester like propionate , you can use fina on the next day after first prop injection or you wait a couple of days to see if you get any hair loss and THEN start using propecia?

----------


## slimshady01

> i guess, you're going with tren acetate then, right (so that it's out of the system quickly if you decide to stop due to complications)? anyway, be sure to post here about your tren progress if you decide to do it.
> 
> one more question about propecia: so basically with a short ester like propionate, you can use fina on the next day after first prop injection or you wait a couple of days to see if you get any hair loss and THEN start using propecia?


I'm going tren enth because I don't like pinning Ed or eod. If it causes a bad shed I'll stop and just deal with it a little longer vs ace. 

As far as fina dosing just start taking when you start your cycle to be safe. If you want you can see how you do without it and jump on ASAP if you start to lose.

----------


## siestaplum

OK I've genuinely scoured the internet and there is no concrete answer on this!!

Please reply only if you understand it.

I accept that it is easy on your hair line, which seems to be the genuine consensus ... but it is a DHT derivative, so how is this possible? Other DHT derivatives seem to be a no no? 

I want to be sure before I bosh the 200 tabs I've just bought~!!

Thanks.

----------


## keev900

boy ive taken tren before and it shed my hair a bit , a-drol began to shed my hair as well. tren e 500-600 mgs did the trick , also i was using nizoral and rogaine , but that wouldnt protect ya head from tren . tren e kept on shedding my scalp even after a couple of weeks - month , after pct ,which is common with a long ester . luckily my hair has grown back , not fully , but just right . debating on taking a test p , var , and eq cycle . Just dont know if i should risk it . Would consider combating the hair loss affect with , nixion , dust ; and rogaine .

----------


## urapunk

can someone make a list of natural supplements that prevent hairloss. shampoos, oils, etc

----------

